# K70 RGB wird von Windows nicht erkannt?



## xHaru (3. Oktober 2015)

Hey,
Ich hab mir am 23.12. letzten Jahres ne K70 RGB gekauft. Soweit so schön. Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich beim Booten meines Rechners jedoch die Meldung, ein USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt. Hab mal probiert und der Fehler tritt nur auf, wenn ich das Kabel, auf dem der Doppelpfeil abgebildet ist, einstecke. 

Im Gerätemanager ist auch keine K70 RGB zu finden. Unter Geräte und Drucker allerdings schon. 

Hier einmal Screenshots. 
Der Fehler tritt *nur* auf, wenn ich das zweite Kabel einstecke. Also *nicht* das, auf dem die Tastatur abgebildet ist. 

http://puu.sh/kwPVU/91b8508443.png - Fehlermeldung beim Boot

http://puu.sh/kwQ0l/7007300ee9.png - Gerätemanager und Geräte und Drucker. 

http://puu.sh/kwQ7D/abde149725.png - Windows sagt nein

De- und Reinstallation von CUE hat leider nichts gebracht. 

CUE: 1.10.67
Firmware: 1.30
Bootloader: 0.11

Laut CUE funktioniert sie auch normal, was ich bestätigen kann. Nur geht mir diese Meldung total auf die Nerven.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi xHaru,

schließe bitte die Tastatur folgendermaßen an:



*Anschluss via USB 3.0:* Nur den Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol an einen USB 3.0-kompatiblen Anschluss des Motherboards anschließen.
*Anschluss via USB 2.0:* Beide Stecker unter Beachtung der Einsteckreihenfolge verwenden. Zuerst den Stecker mit den beiden Pfeilen anschließen, gefolgt vom Stecker mit dem Tastatursymbol.

Probiere es bitte aus und gib dann Rückmeldung ob es sich nun nicht mehr wie von dir beschrieben verhält.

Grüße


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2015)

Funktioniert nach dem Umstecken in den USB3-Port ohne Probleme. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2015)

Schön das es nun klappt. Neue CUE Version ist auch schon wieder verfügbar.


----------

